# New to the Area



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

just moved to Pacifica from New York and am looking for some good routes towards half moon bay. In particular, I'm looking for a good way to get out of Pacifica that is safe (not devil's slide) and does not involve too much dirt / adventure. 

I would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The only way around Devil's Slide that I've done is a mostly dirt road/path off of Linda Mar St. (I think), Pacifica. It's do-able on a cross or mountain bike. 

If you're an experienced cyclist, just do Highway 1. It isn't THAT bad.

I bet there's a bus with bike rack between Pacifica and Montara.

I hope you like fog.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, not many options between Pacifica and HMB. Devil's Slide or climbing up over the hill on the dirt road/path. 

Beyond that, you have to climb up Sharp Park to Skyline, take Skyline and some other paths/roads to 92, then up and over on 92. What is probably a half hour ride over Devil's Slide would be about 4 hours by this route.

But, in a few years, a better option will show up. Once the tunnel is done, they are supposed to leave the current road open as a trail, so we should be able to bike that while cars go through the mountain. Plus the tunnel is supposed to have bike lanes, so that will help also, if you prefer that route.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> The only way around Devil's Slide that I've done is a mostly dirt road/path off of Linda Mar St. (I think), Pacifica. It's do-able on a cross or mountain bike.
> 
> If you're an experienced cyclist, just do Highway 1. It isn't THAT bad.
> 
> ...


So far it's the wind that's given me more problems, especially with my aero wheels...

I'm an experienced cyclist but Devil's Slide just doesn't seem safe! And I'm from NY! 

Has anyone here done DS and lived to tell about it?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I've ridden it about 5 times north to south. At the top of the climb, wait for a lull in traffic and then proceed carefully. At the bottom of the steep first part (or before), again stop and wait for a lull in traffic. It's not bad after that to Montara. I've never ridden south to north, though.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

where's a good place to go if I just want to to roll out of pacifica w/o driving any where and not to DS?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I've ridden DS a few times, and same as robwh9, always from North to South. Not the most pleasant ride, but not something that scares me so much that I wouldn't do it.

About the only ride out of Pacifica that does not involve DS would be to climb Sharp Park to Skyline. 

Not many roads that go in and out of Pacifica. Highway 1 north is closed to bikes, so you can't get out there. Maybe there is something that can be ridden on the far north side, north of Milagra Ridge. Never tried, so don't know.

If you take up mountain biking, there are a couple of trails up in Sweeney Ridge from Pacifica, along with the trails on Montara Mountain.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

*Ride Report 11/08/09*

Got up early yesterday and hit California 1 going South from Pacifica to HMB and beyond. Devil's Slide going south wasn't bad at all. Worst part was the climb - very little traffic early and cars were very respectful and gave me plenty of room. Once at the top - the view and descent were absolutely beautiful. The pavement after DS was definitely not the smoothest. Not bad, but a bit jarring. 

A lot of weekend/tourist traffic around Half Moon Bay on 1 but beyond HMB it was gorgeous. Nice tailwind and barely any traffic. At the 25 mile mark I turned around and headed back the same way I came (needed to be back by noon for dim sum). 

Ride back was fine, a little more traffic around HMB and on Devil's Slide. Again cars were very respectful and gave me plenty of room and slowed down while passing. One clown blazed by me at full speed and barely any room... Near the top of the final climb I hear a loud *ping* and break a spoke on my front wheel. After opening the front break the wheel was still rideable. Descent was a little scary with little front brake and only rear brake on carbon rims...

It was a fun ride & I can't wait 'til that tunnel is finished. Looking forward to doing more road and mountain bike rides around the area! Thanks for all the input and heads up!


----------

